# Stitches



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well even with a bigger cone ive just found Buddy with a small amount of blood on his cone and one of his stitches missing 

All looks ok and theres no bleeding ,i think the blood must of been from when he pulled it out? Should i just leave him or take him to the vets? its been 6 days and they said he can have his stitches out 9-10 days later.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

just give the vets a call.....if it looks like it;s all holding together, they might suggest you just keep an eye on it, but i would call to talk to them


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

is the wound open or still shut. when is his check up. 


as long as the wound isnt open i would leave it till the check up.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

It all looks closed ,no bleeding so i think i will wait and take him in on Friday ,ive been really good and not really taken him for any walks (just 5-10 min stroll up the lane) so will continue till friday so he dosnt open it up.
I must say ive been very surprised that Buddy hasnt been bouceing off the walls ,but he's been very chilled out being stuck inside for most of the day.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dear just had another check and he's taken the other stitch out as well!!! Blimey this dog is flexible!!!

Phoned vets who said so long as it isnt open still bring him in for check up on Fri.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

WOW!! 2 stitches!!! how many did they put in...only 3?? he really doesn't like them in there does he.


----------



## Deefer (Jun 15, 2011)

i wonder why some vets use stitches and others glue? Does anyone know the answer to this. Deefer is three weeks post op and was glued. He still wanted to lick everytime we took off the collar, but I was expecting stitches and was surprised that they would trust glue to my bouncy cockapoo. Hope Buddy is ok - sounds like he is a good healer which is a bonus!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Our vet used 'intra-dermal' stitches I think is what they're called - so the stitches are dissolvable and below the outer layer of skin, so nothing to see or be removed. Seem to work well

Ian


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I asked my vet the same question and he said some vets like to use internal some dont ,he dosnt because he finds the dog heals quicker from external stitches and there are less complications if the wound gets infected,also he would only use them on a dog he thought would be aggresive when taking the stitches out.

Buddys wound looks fine (shaveing rash is still sore though) Yesterday was hard i think he's had enough now and wants to go on a long walk ,Ive tryed to keep it at a minimum just incase he opened the wound,roll on tomorrow!


----------

